# Ocracoke in the fall?



## RobBML (Sep 5, 2021)

Im planning a drum trip (kind of a newb to the surf drum game, but i feel like i've slowly taken a feel for it in terms of tackle and terminal tackle) in the outer banks sometime in the fall (Preferably October-November) and i am trying to decide if i should give Ocracoke a shot during this time. Usually go to hatteras island in the spring and have talked to an occasional guy at the point about Ocracoke in the spring. Most of my surf fishing is at Cape lookout in the fall, the rest is usually out of a boat. Never been to ocracoke, so if anyone has any general advice about the area, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Southerly Wind fish the South End

Northerly Wind fish the North End

You have to be more careful of the tides on Ocracoke because the beach is very flat and with big wind and big surf the water will over wash the South Point for quite a ways and on the North Point it will wash up to the Dune line on incoming tides.

It will be less crowded than the Point and Avon beaches, but there likely may be more Drum on Hatteras Island that came down from Virginia.


----------



## RobBML (Sep 5, 2021)

Garboman said:


> Southerly Wind fish the South End
> 
> Northerly Wind fish the North End
> 
> ...


Your advice is very much appreciated. Will keep in mind for this upcoming trip.


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

DEFINITELY keep an eye on the tides. My very first trip to S Beach on Ocracoke we almost got into trouble. Alan from Tradewinds bait shop told us to try down there but keep an eye on the tide. When it comes in you can get stuck out there or worse... We lost track of time. When we remembered what he said and where the tide was we threw everything in the truck and hauled ass. The high tide was already about to the dunes. I had no choice but to go for it. The water was a couple feet deep. Luckily we made it. That was 19 years ago but it scared me so bad Ill never make that mistake again.If you DO go to Ocracoke head to Tradewinds and talk to Alan and Melinda. They know their shit.


----------



## RobBML (Sep 5, 2021)

LYHFish said:


> DEFINITELY keep an eye on the tides. My very first trip to S Beach on Ocracoke we almost got into trouble. Alan from Tradewinds bait shop told us to try down there but keep an eye on the tide. When it comes in you can get stuck out there or worse... We lost track of time. When we remembered what he said and where the tide was we threw everything in the truck and hauled ass. The high tide was already about to the dunes. I had no choice but to go for it. The water was a couple feet deep. Luckily we made it. That was 19 years ago but it scared me so bad Ill never make that mistake again.If you DO go to Ocracoke head to Tradewinds and talk to Alan and Melinda. They know their shit.


Wow am i glad that i decided to ask this lol. But that is very alarming and i will keep in mind and will stop in if i go. Its kinda funny bc my dad went to ocracoke only once in like the early 90s and he never really warned me about it when i brought it up. He must have fished the lower tide and had a certain wind speed and direction bc he only went once and never went back. kinda like what i said earlier, most of our group's surf fishing is farther down south at lookout and only very recently got bit by the drum bug and started going to hatteras for the drum seasons. Much thanks for the advice


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Dont get the wrong impression...Tides all the way to the dunes are not a normal every day occurence South of Ramp 72. Normally you have plenty of room except around full and new moons when the lunar tides are usually higher...then you have to watch it. 

Agree with checking in at Tradewinds tackle shop and ask questions.


----------

